# Frontosa tank size



## joker1535 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hello, i have a 135 gallon fishtank. Is this big enough to keep a few frontosas? I would love to keep about 5 of them. :-? I have pretty good filtration, a fluval fx5 and a aquarclear 110.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i do not keep fronts, but i would think a 136G(assuming 72x18x24) would not house 5 fronts. i would be a little worried about the 18" depth...
my brother keeps his breeding fronts in a 120, which is only 4' long, but it is 2' deep, and tall...

i've heard people say the depth of a tank should be at least 1.5x the size of your largest fish(full grown) sinse fronts get fairly large, i would be hesitant to put them in that skinny of a tank...

HTH


----------



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

You should be fine with 5 Fronts in a 135, if it's a 6 foot tank. I house 1m/3f full grown Kitumba in my 125 and they are doing great!

Plenty of filtration there.


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

135 is fine to house 5, even 6


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

135g  I am so jealous! Biggest I have is 75g. Good luck w/ the Fronts


----------



## richey rich (Sep 12, 2009)

thats plenty big enough, god luck wish i had the oom to keep 5! :thumb:


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

relax, I will remove the not related thread.


----------

